# Crazy moth



## Rick (Jun 17, 2012)

No matter were I've lived, I've always been amazed over the diversity of moths that show up under the lights around the house during summer. I've never seen this one before. Any Lepidoptera freaks out there know this one?


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 17, 2012)

Great and unusual. I haven;'t seen it either. I googled "cross moth" (judging from its appearance) and I found out it is _Haploa clymene_.


----------



## Paphman910 (Jun 17, 2012)

That is real coo!

Paphman910


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 17, 2012)

I think I see Mother Mary in there!


----------



## Rick (Jun 17, 2012)

SlipperKing said:


> I think I see Mother Mary in there!



I was kind of thinking along the same lines Rick:wink:

Biothanasis's Google search hit it right on the money though.

The caterpillars from this moth like oak, willow, and relatives of Joe Pie weed. All very common around here, so I guess its appropriate to see it

While I'm alive and not going to Hell:evil:


----------



## eggshells (Jun 17, 2012)

One way street!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 17, 2012)

Cool! I wonder what it's larvae feed on.

I found a newly hatched Polyphemus moth on a low shrubs a couple days ago. Big and beautiful, but it couldn't fly yet. I hope it survived.


----------



## Rick (Jun 17, 2012)

SlipperFan said:


> Cool! I wonder what it's larvae feed on.
> 
> I found a newly hatched Polyphemus moth on a low shrubs a couple days ago. Big and beautiful, but it couldn't fly yet. I hope it survived.



The caterpillars from this moth like oak, willow, and relatives of Joe Pie weed.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 17, 2012)

Which caterpillars? The cross moth or the Polyphemus?


----------



## Rick (Jun 17, 2012)

SlipperFan said:


> Which caterpillars? The cross moth or the Polyphemus?



The "cross moth". I can't recall what polyphemus eat. But the clymene life history was a 10 second google search. Polyphemus should be easy to find out.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 17, 2012)

Rick said:


> The "cross moth". I can't recall what polyphemus eat. But the clymene life history was a 10 second google search. Polyphemus should be easy to find out.



Actually, I have a butterfly/moth book. The answer just confused me.


----------

